# Which major city in your country would your country be better off without?



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I think America should have never built Phoenix. It is a sprawling mess, no water and its biodiversity is jeopardized. I think it adds nothing to America. No charm, no soul, no walking folk, no nothing. It is an economic and environmental waste product. It needs major reworking. Phoenix was a mistake.

A random review I plucked from the web.

"I have lived in several U.S. cities, which have all had their pluses and minuses. The Phoenix area is, by far, the worst city to live in. It is very dusty and dirty, overcrowded and terribly hot. The average I.Q. of the residents has to be under 100. Contractors never keep appointments; and when they do, half the time they do a poor job. Houses are not selling because many were bought by investors that don't even live here, and many residents cannot afford the subprime loans they took out. City services such as police and fire are seriously lacking. The average wait time in an emergency room is well over 6 hours because all the illegal aliens use it as their primary physician. Traffic is a nightmare. Drivers here are crazy and serious accidents occur routinely. 40% or more of the all drivers here are uninsured. People in Scottsdale (Snottsdale) are full of themselves. Culture? Fuhgettaboutit. Not happening here. There is very little public transportation. Many of the people working in retail cannot speak English. There are very few good ethnic restaurants. The public education system is one of the worst 5 in the country. There is a void of leadership from the top down, starting with the governor. Scorpions, black widows and snakes frequent many neighborhoods. The meth epidemic here is out of control. Phoenix is the divorce capital of the country. Young women emulate Paris Hilton and Brittany Spears. On top of that, there aren't even any pretty mountains, lakes or beaches to look at. Just dirty, brown desert landscape filled with smog. And the people. Oh my God, they are more rude than New York! Need I say more? I could go on and on. I am getting out of here as soon as possible and if you are smart, you will too!"


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

I say casablanca morocco yes it is the ecomical capital of the country but it is also the city with so much traffic pollution crime and too expensive ( median cost of a home is 460,000 dollars ) the country median cost is only 130,000


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Casablanca? You are spoiled.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I can see this rapidly degenerating into a "Which City in your Country do you Hate?".


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"I can see this rapidly degenerating into a "Which City in your Country do you Hate?"."

I hope not. I wanted to express my disdain for poorly planned cities. In most countries every major city has something to offer.

Detroit on its worst days is better off than Phoenix on its best days.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Most sunbelt cities like Phoenix, Orlando, Charlotte, Jacksonville etc


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Philadelphia is the worst major city in the U.S. We could easily do without it.


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

:lol: Let's see what the fountain of knowledge has to say about that...:lol:


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

philadweller said:


> "I can see this rapidly degenerating into a "Which City in your Country do you Hate?"."
> 
> I hope not. I wanted to express my disdain for poorly planned cities. In most countries every major city has something to offer.
> 
> Detroit on its worst days is better off than Phoenix on its best days.



You express that disdain for every city that is growing and prospering - in almost every statement you make here. No need to start a brand new thread for "your disdain".

Yes, Detroit is a shining example of a city that is better...with streams of people moving out of the city every day - just like Philadelphia.


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

I don't think Colombia woul be better off without any of it's major cities :nono:


----------



## diegodbs (Mar 12, 2008)

^^ Same here in Spain. It is difficult to imagine the country without Madrid, Barcelona, Valencia, Seville, Bilbao, Zaragoza, Málaga, etc etc


----------



## Annibale (Dec 30, 2006)

Vatican City?


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"You express that disdain for every city that is growing and prospering"

Phoenix is a disaster waiting to happen whether its growing or not. I'm surprised you are defending it as a lover of all things urban. Phoenix is the anti-city.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"Same here in Spain. It is difficult to imagine the country without Madrid, Barcelona, Valencia, Seville, Bilbao, Zaragoza, Málaga, etc etc"

Spain would never produce a Phoenix.


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

philadweller said:


> Casablanca? You are spoiled.


LOL what do you mean I am spoiled ?


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Somebody please lock this idiot's thread before it spirals out of control.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Casablanca is a very legendary city. 
WeimieLvr, what is your problem? This is an opinion thread. 
Worry about cleaning up after your pooch not my threads.

"I'm pretty sure you don't have anything at all to worry about...Birmingham isn't anywhere near becoming Atlanta Jr. and will never even be close. Rest your mind."

You can express your disdain for Birmingham, why can't I express my disdain for Phoenix?


----------



## Cobucci (Jun 30, 2005)

Annibale said:


> Vatican City?



Technically, Vatican City is not part of Italy.


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

philadweller said:


> Casablanca is a very legendary city.
> WeimieLvr, what is your problem? This is an opinion thread.
> Worry about cleaning up after your pooch not my threads.
> 
> ...


People like you are everyone's problem. You spread crap, and nobody likes crap.

Are you stalking my posts? I didn't start an entire thread just to disrespect a particular city. I happen to like Birmingham - that was a response to a nasty little comment...but i don't need to explain myself to you. 

Your threads and what I clean up after my dog are exactly the same...


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

WeimieLvr,

My threads are pretty good. They get responses. I take great photos and offer my candid thoughts. I'm surprised you don't love me. Are you man or woman? What is it that is rubbing you the wrong way? I am trying to understand the source of your rage so I can better accomodate my audiences.

Don't judge me by my threads. You might like me if you met me.


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

urbanjim said:


> I'm going to nominate Gary, Indiana. I know 'cause I've been there. (cough)


Is that a major city? :uh:


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

urbanjim said:


> I'm going to nominate Gary, Indiana. I know 'cause I've been there. (cough)


Gary!!! hahaha


----------



## DML2 (Mar 20, 2008)

Every major city in New Zealand is awesome


----------



## Vanman (May 19, 2004)

Oaronuviss said:


> Vancouver... I know everyone will hate me, but a skyline doesn't warrant it to be okay when it's a gigantic drugged out city that everyone I know had a bad expierience in. You can all hate me, but this is MY opinion. I'd never go there, I've never really heard of ANYTHING positive about it.
> Nice place from afar, absolutly I LOVE it actually, but like I said... better off without. Colombia can take it.


If you think that all of Vancouver is like the 8 square blocks of the downtown eastside then you are at the very least semi retarded.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Oaronuviss said:


> Vancouver... I know everyone will hate me, but a skyline doesn't warrant it to be okay when it's a gigantic drugged out city that everyone I know had a bad expierience in. You can all hate me, but this is MY opinion. I'd never go there, I've never really heard of ANYTHING positive about it.
> Nice place from afar, absolutly I LOVE it actually, but like I said... better off without. Colombia can take it.


You mean the Vancouver that regularly tops most Quality of Living surveys in the world? Why on earth would any country be better off without a Vancouver? 

Like I said, it would only be a matter of time before this became a "Which city do you Hate?" thread.


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Taller said:


> You mean the Vancouver that regularly tops most Quality of Living surveys in the world? Why on earth would any country be better off without a Vancouver?
> 
> Like I said, it would only be a matter of time before this became a "Which city do you Hate?" thread.


If you have money, any city is sweet for you.
I re-instated my comment of, "I can't think of any major city to be honest we can do without"

So, I'm not a hater...just informed of the negative.


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Vanman said:


> If you think that all of Vancouver is like the 8 square blocks of the downtown eastside then you are at the very least semi retarded.


Like I said, just hate. Everything I know about that place is scary shit.
And no, not 8 square blocks. I have navy friends who chose the east coast cause it's more fun, and overall 'better'. 
Every city has its nice parts, but I hear more negativity comming out of Vancouver and I live 4 hours from Toronto and 10 from Montreal.
???


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

you want to rid Canada of Vancouver? Just ship it down here. You can put it on Lake Michigan.


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

urbanjim said:


> I'm going to nominate Gary, Indiana. I know 'cause I've been there. (cough)


yeah, its definely a hellhole, but it has so much potential being a neighbor to Chicago. If the downtown area was given a bit more attention, then it could be a decent place. I was actual suprised driving through Gary when they had a minor league game going on and seeing the amount of activity around the stadium. I was expected a tumbleweeds, crackheads, and other scary sights.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

urbanjim said:


> I'm going to nominate Gary, Indiana. I know 'cause I've been there. (cough)


But Gary is far from a major city that really would not make a difference on the country as a whole.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

The thing about Gary though is that it serves a purpose. Making steel isn't pretty and it smells bad but it needs to be done somewhere.


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

hoosier said:


> Detroit suffered from white flight and inner city destruction caused by massive freeway construction. That and the downsizing of the automobile industry has led to its suffering.
> 
> The Sunbelt cities are a fluke of human development- made possible by cheap oil and lots of land. They are now suffering the effects of overcrowding and congestion just like the MW and NE cities.


I have no problem with Detroit or Philadelphia...I have a problem with people like philadweller and his hate for successful cities. His city can't maintain, so he takes his frustration out on cities like Phoenix. I'm not sure where Atlanta came into the picture, but it's because Atlanta is growing and prospering. Atlanta and Phoenix don't have much in common - except that philadweller is jealous of both cities and any city that isn't falling apart.


----------

